# New Sailor, New Boat



## Red CFJ Sailor (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey everyone! 

This is my first post on here, and I'm new at everything sailing, actually.

My grandfather sailed on Lake Erie for roughly 40+ years on various boats he owned. Unfortunately, he sold his last boat before I was old enough to get interested in sailing. That being said, I took sailing lessons last summer and caught the sailing bug.... hard.

After learning in Aqua Finns and Laser Picos, the whole rental (and being unable to rent from Oct-Apr) thing got really old fast. I went in search of my own boat, but had specific needs. 

I wanted something that could haul two, was reasonably quick, small, light, and cheap. After searching for a while, I decided on something around the 14ft range, but needed something that would be reasonably dry for year-round usage. 

That being said, I ended up with a great first boat- a 1967 Advance CFJ 
(I'm having some issues finding much rigging info on these older hulls... ANY help would be greatly appreciated! I know some things are definitely not right)

Let the adventure begin....


----------



## Red CFJ Sailor (Apr 7, 2013)

Is picture uploading broken?

I keep getting 'upload failed' messages when trying to attach messages. 

Also, does anyone have any experience with these old CFJs?
Any rigging tips?


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to SailNet, Red. Congrats on the new boat! 

SailNet features are limited until you get enough posts. We look forward to your contributions!


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome! Can't wait to see her!


----------



## LilMsMagic (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi and Welcome


----------



## Red CFJ Sailor (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome, everyone!

I took my FJ out for its maiden (since taking ownership) this Sunday, and boy did I learn a lot.

I'll be the first to say that I don't have much experience other than the Picos and Sunfish, but the rigging on the FJ is definitely a bit more extensive. I believe I've gotten most of it figured out, just have to update a lot of things, as the boat is all original. Even though it's a 1966, it's been garaged for 25+ years before the PO semi-restored it and I bought it. Needless to say, it needs a solid addition of blocks.... 

Trying to get it all figured out, but I'll ask specific questions in other threads 

Thanks again for your support, and I hope to talk with everyone soon!


----------



## 34crealock (Dec 30, 2012)

You can learn a lot on a sunfish. I learned to swim quite well. Sailboats are much like airplanes, the bigger they are the easier they are to sail/ fly. Welcome aboard.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

You can probably find rigging information for your CFJ on the class website:

» About the CFJ CFJ Class Association

Welcome to sailnut.


----------

